# Complete Preservation & Restoration L.L.C. (CPR



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Any word on these guys....
Out of Northville MI....

They are recruiting heavly in this area...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Just received an email form Blazing Sun Properties...

I sent an email yesterday asking about pricing due to all the scamming gong on in the industry.

Yesterday....

We are interested.
However, due to all the scams plaguing the industry at this time we will need to review your pricing prior to sending any company information.
Should we be able to work with your pricing or you are willing to negotiate fee structures then we will gladly send all information you'll need to proceede.

Today:

It was actually posted last week, I renewed the ad yesterday. In that time I had a contractor come back to our company and had 2 other contractors officially start by having their work in and scheduling their training session.

On Wed, Dec 12, 2012 at 1:21 PM, Aaron Aveiro <[email protected]> wrote:

> Just wondering...
> If your positions are filled why the post in our area last night???
> 
> Thank you
> 
> On 2012-12-12 10:03, Blazing Sun Properties wrote:
> 
>> Thank you for your interest in our company. At the time we have
>> filled all positions, but I will keep your resume on file. I also
>> understand you're caution and will be happy to furter explain our
>> company if the time comes.

Any information on these guys???
A couple of other vendrs in the area sya their paperwork looks suspect...
Thanks...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Any information on these guys???
> A couple of other vendrs in the area sya their paperwork looks suspect...
> Thanks...


Looks suspect in what way? 
Sounds to me like they advertised for Craigslist vendors & caught 'em quick.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Blazing Sun has scammed here before.
The *Complete Preservation & Restoration L.L.C. (CPR* turns out is their new fromt name...


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Blazing Sun has scammed here before.
> The *Complete Preservation & Restoration L.L.C. (CPR* turns out is their new fromt name...




They are doing huge craigslist ad's out here in NV as well...


----------



## proppros (May 4, 2016)

I am having multiple issues with the CPR based out of NC. I am a GA based business and they recruited my teams via Craigslist. We have completed several work orders with $0 payments. The "management" team contradicts the core values outlined on their website and they refuse to escalate payment issues. Instead they give false deadlines for research and transfer around to individuals claiming to be management. Those individuals seem to take pride in providing excuses to decline payment or issue chargebacks.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

proppros said:


> I am having multiple issues with the CPR based out of NC. I am a GA based business and they recruited my teams via Craigslist. We have completed several work orders with $0 payments. The "management" team contradicts the core values outlined on their website and they refuse to escalate payment issues. Instead they give false deadlines for research and transfer around to individuals claiming to be management. Those individuals seem to take pride in providing excuses to decline payment or issue chargebacks.


You are responding to a 4 year old thread...


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

MidWestSwindler said:


> You are responding to a 4 year old thread...


They'll be more in the coming months. Spring as come, as will the ill-informed and poorly researched.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

proppros said:


> I am having multiple issues with the CPR based out of NC. I am a GA based business and they recruited my teams via Craigslist. We have completed several work orders with $0 payments. The "management" team contradicts the core values outlined on their website and they refuse to escalate payment issues. Instead they give false deadlines for research and transfer around to individuals claiming to be management. Those individuals seem to take pride in providing excuses to decline payment or issue chargebacks.



contact me...I just published the PPI watch list for this week...can always make a late addition


----------

